# Cheap and cheerful of Sussex



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2010)

I've mentioned it before, - I'm skint.

And I'm getting withdrawl symptoms.  I need to get together with as many of the lads as possible, but it needs to be inexpensive.

So no 36 hole lunch/dinner/prize do.

I'm thinking, meet up mid morning, 18 holes, quick pint and a chat in the bar after.  Insult Smiffy.  Job done.

Probably Copthorne or Chartham Park.  Jamie prefers Copthorne coz it's cheaper for him, and he reckons it's a better course.

Weekday, coz HID keeps me busy at the weekends.

Virtually any time over the next few weeks.

Anyone up for it ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Medway John and myself have been discussing a meet for a couple of weeks time.
My problem is, I only a get a day off every  *other* week, and as I am on holiday this week that means I am not due another day off until week commencing Monday 13th September. Thursdays are usually a good day for me so we were talking about 16th September. How does that sound for you? I don't mind playing either Copthorne or Chartham, both are good in my books.


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 23, 2010)

Im in as you know mate.

Thurs 16th is ace.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Im in as you know mate.

Thurs 16th is ace.
		
Click to expand...

Remind me to bring that book John.
Give me a call that morning as I'm leaving the house 'cos I'll forget otherwise.
If you've lost my number PM me and I'll give you it again mate


----------



## JustOne (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm available that day.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm available that day.
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks
       

If you want to play Copthorne James, and we get more than 4, I know Joe in the pro shop quite well and he'll normally let me and a few others on at County Card rate. Just in case Ray, Khalid and Norm want to come along....


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 23, 2010)

Im in as you know mate.

Thurs 16th is ace.
		
Click to expand...

Remind me to bring that book John.
Give me a call that morning as I'm leaving the house 'cos I'll forget otherwise.
If you've lost my number PM me and I'll give you it again mate


Click to expand...

Yeah still got your number mate.

Funnily enough I think saw it on the wall in some gentlemans toilets the other day


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Funnily enough I think saw it on the wall in some gentlemans toilets the other day   

Click to expand...

That would have been Herne Bay John


----------



## Leftie (Aug 23, 2010)

Go on then.  If I have to ....

Had another society day booked but will cancel it as this will be more fun (and cheaper)


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Go on then.  If I have to ....

Had another society day booked but will cancel it as this will be more fun (and cheaper)   

Click to expand...

Bloody hell. It looks like I'm organising it  *again!!* 
   

I've text Khalid, Ray & Norm. No response as yet, but we've still got two weeks to go. Most probably get 8 of us.


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 23, 2010)

What h/cap are the commitee (smiffy) putting me off!?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

What h/cap are the commitee (smiffy) putting me off!?
		
Click to expand...

Just recovering from a bad back? Used to play off 27 (official) but had a society handicap of 14? Let me think................................






















































14


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I think I'll have to move a couple of things to make it the 16th as well.

Are we deciding on Copthorne or Chartham ?

Crikey - decisive and efficient.  What could possibly go wrong ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I think I'll have to move a couple of things to make it the 16th as well.
		
Click to expand...

Now tell me you can't make it


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2010)

Who else can we drag in?

Golfmmad ?

Gasman ?

Richard C ?

A couple of the Palace fans must be local.

And any other Kent, Surrey and Sussex guys out there. Obviously with not too far to travel - there'll be plenty of other opportunities to insult Smiffy over the coming months.  You don't need to make a special trip this time.

If we go to Copthorne Jamie needs as many as possible coz he wants his place to buy him a new tv.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I think I'll have to move a couple of things to make it the 16th as well.
		
Click to expand...

Now tell me you can't make it
    

Click to expand...

Oh no.

I've blown out too many games this year, I'm not missing this one.  

And, if everthing goes to plan, I'm hoping to have my brand new Ping spanker by then.  

So I'll have to invest in a dozen new balls as well.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm thinking, meet up mid morning, 18 holes, quick pint and a chat in the bar after.  Insult Smiffy.  Job done.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't you insult smiffy at the crazy golf at bognor?   or for Â£3.99 including putter, we'll insult him for you on the forum. 
I'll PM my bank details.....mmmm bank of nigeria.....


----------



## RichardC (Aug 23, 2010)

Who else can we drag in?

Golfmmad ?

Gasman ?

Richard C ?

.
		
Click to expand...

Did someone call   

Im sure I can blag the day off (If there is space that is)


----------



## Bratty (Aug 23, 2010)

I can play that day if you're short of numbers, Smiffy.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 23, 2010)

If Bratty plays then JustOne has to as well to line up his putts for him!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2010)

If he needs JO to line up his putts, that really is the blind leading the blind. Next thing he'll have cut a foot off his putter.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

So that's...

SMIFFY
CRAPHACKER
MEDWAYJOHN
JUSTONE
LEFTIE
RICHARDC
BRATTY

Room for one more.
Venue to be either Copthorne or Chartham Park (both very close to the Gatwick Junction M23)


----------



## Bratty (Aug 23, 2010)

I needed no help lining them up in the afternoon (JO and Pieman's work had been done in the morning!)...

And to the two boys: we won our doubles match Sunday to get to the final, and I was holing everything! I owe you two a good few drinks for sorting my putting out!!


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2010)

What about Khalid Ray and Norm ?


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm also going to suggest Copthorne.

Anyone got a preference ?


----------



## Bratty (Aug 24, 2010)

I've played Chartham a couple of times and it's a good course, but have never played Copthorne, so more than happy to play there.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 24, 2010)

I've played Chartham a couple of times and it's a good course, but have never played Copthorne, so more than happy to play there.
		
Click to expand...

Copthorne has less water and more trees....










quite a lot more trees


----------



## Bratty (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a member at Westerham, so I'm assuming I'll feel right at home!


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a member at Westerham,
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to the Ping day on Friday?


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 24, 2010)

I love a course with loads of water.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2010)

What about Khalid Ray and Norm ?
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting to hear from them.
Norman is "up to his eyes" in family matters at the moment so don't think he will make it but Ray should be able to.
Will recontact and see what the outcome is


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love a course with loads of water.
		
Click to expand...

You going swimming then?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2010)

I love a course with loads of water.
		
Click to expand...

You surprise me


----------



## Bratty (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a member at Westerham,
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to the Ping day on Friday?
		
Click to expand...

Can't get away early enough unfortunately. Not in the market for anything Ping though to be fair. Should be worth a trip if you can make it though.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 24, 2010)

What about Khalid Ray and Norm ?
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting to hear from them.
Norman is "up to his eyes" in family matters at the moment so don't think he will make it but Ray should be able to.
Will recontact and see what the outcome is
		
Click to expand...

Rob, if the others can't make it and you still need someone to make up the numbers, then let me know.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I'm in charge here.   

 <font color="orange"> ( Only joking, I wouldn't dare step on Smiffy's toes.  He organises, whereas I go to the pub )  

TBH I don't see why we can't have any number - it's only a social game, with a couple of quid on a stableford, or whatever.

At Parkwood we had the stableford, and the 4 balls split up into 4bbb matchplay as well.

If we end up odd numbers, I'll happily play in an uneven group, and sacrifice the 4bbb. 

Anyway, there's still a few local guys who haven't responded so far, let's give them a chance.  Why stop at 8? why not reach for 12.

( I'm in sales - I'm always looking to reach the next target   )


----------



## PieMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I'm in charge here.   

 <font color="orange"> ( Only joking, I wouldn't dare step on Smiffy's toes.  He organises, whereas I go to the pub )  

TBH I don't see why we can't have any number - it's only a social game, with a couple of quid on a stableford, or whatever.

At Parkwood we had the stableford, and the 4 balls split up into 4bbb matchplay as well.

If we end up odd numbers, I'll happily play in an uneven group, and sacrifice the 4bbb. 

Anyway, there's still a few local guys who haven't responded so far, let's give them a chance.  Why stop at 8? why not reach for 12.

( I'm in sales - I'm always looking to reach the next target   )
		
Click to expand...

Sorry CH!


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 24, 2010)

As long as you come along and show off your length in front of Smiffy, I'm sure he wont mind


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2010)

TBH I don't see why we can't have any number - it's only a social game, with a couple of quid on a stableford, or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind how many come along Clive, the only problem is if we got more than 8 it may be difficult getting on to Copthorne at "sensible" money.
James, as a member, can sign 3 in. I know Joe (the pro) well enough to most probably wangle 4 more in on the basis that we have "left our County Cards at home"...a nod and a wink normally works.
That leaves whoever is left to have to pay full whack for their green fees.
Chartham Park would see no such problems but it is more likely to be more expensive there anyway. I'll phone them over the next few days to see if they are doing any deals.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 24, 2010)

TBH I don't see why we can't have any number - it's only a social game, with a couple of quid on a stableford, or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind how many come along Clive, the only problem is if we got more than 8 it may be difficult getting on to Copthorne at "sensible" money.
James, as a member, can sign 3 in. I know Joe (the pro) well enough to most probably wangle 4 more in on the basis that we have "left our County Cards at home"...a nod and a wink normally works.
That leaves whoever is left to have to pay full whack for their green fees.
Chartham Park would see no such problems but it is more likely to be more expensive there anyway. I'll phone them over the next few days to see if they are doing any deals.
		
Click to expand...

More than happy to just make up the numbers if need be; don't want to push the costs up.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyway, there's still a few local guys who haven't responded so far, let's give them a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, as much as I'd like to, I can't make this one.

Have fun.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 25, 2010)

TBH I don't see why we can't have any number - it's only a social game, with a couple of quid on a stableford, or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind how many come along Clive, the only problem is if we got more than 8 it may be difficult getting on to Copthorne at "sensible" money.
James, as a member, can sign 3 in. I know Joe (the pro) well enough to most probably wangle 4 more in on the basis that we have "left our County Cards at home"...a nod and a wink normally works.
That leaves whoever is left to have to pay full whack for their green fees.
Chartham Park would see no such problems but it is more likely to be more expensive there anyway. I'll phone them over the next few days to see if they are doing any deals.
		
Click to expand...

I like the way you're thinking, young man.  I assumed they'd be happy to have a couple more 'paying guests'.

It's a good thing I put you in charge.  Otherwise it'd be anarchy round here.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2010)

It's a good thing I put you in charge.  Otherwise it'd be anarchy round here. 

Click to expand...

I'm out all day today and tomorrow but will contact Chartham Park on Friday to see what sort of deal (if any) they could offer us. Looking at their website I think the greenfee is likely to be around the Â£25.00 mark. Copthornes mid-week rate (with a member) is Â£20.00 and the County Card rate is Â£25.00 (as long as I can convince Joe that we have left our County Cards at home!!). If he won't wear that, then the mid-week green fee as a visitor is Â£40.00 which will rule it out for some people.
Will let you know how I get on once I have spoken to Chartham Park. I don't mind which course we play to be honest, both are a good test of golf. Having said that, James is more likely to come unstuck around Chartham Park so that's a little more tempting....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2010)

OK, I'm in........ I've applied for the day off from work.

I'm happy with Â£20/25 a round, but, I'm happy to sort something out around my place if required.  It's Â£50 a round but, they accept 2 fore 1 vouchers which brings it down to Â£25.  I've got a couple of these knocking around plus GM gave one away with last months issue.  

Plus, if we get enough then I might be able to have a word and get it reduced further (can't promise that though).

Let me know your thoughts........


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 26, 2010)

Is your gaff hilly Auburn?

Just a question as obviously I am on the way back from injury and may well be carrying!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2010)

Is your gaff hilly Auburn?

Just a question as obviously I am on the way back from injury and may well be carrying!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate, it is.  The 14th in particular is a bit of a beast.  You drive down into the valley and then play up to the green.  I'm normally struggling when i get to the green.

I'd recommend a trolley if we play at mine....


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 26, 2010)

Hills are going to be difficult with or without trolley at present.

Need to see how I go on a less steep place before I venture into the realms of mountaineering again!


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 26, 2010)

Neither Copthorne or Chartham are too hilly


----------



## RichardC (Aug 27, 2010)

Day off booked


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, I'm in........ I've applied for the day off from work.

I'm happy with Â£20/25 a round, but, I'm happy to sort something out around my place if required.
		
Click to expand...

I will give Chartham Park a call this morning and find out what kind of deal they could do if we got 12 of us. Failing that, I'll have a word with James to find out the possibility of getting 12 on at Copthorne, but I think it would be a bit tricky and the green fee is likely to be more.
Chartham Park is easy walking, ideal for Johns "comeback"..only one bit that's a little leggy and that's not that bad. The walk up to the 6th tee from the 5th green is uphill but it's short(ish). The actual holes are relatively flat (but not boring).
So far then we have........
*1 SMIFFY 
    2 CRAPHACKER 
    3 MEDWAYJOHN 
    4 JUSTONE 
    5 LEFTIE 
    6 RICHARDC 
    7 BRATTY 
    8 PIEMAN 
    9 AUBURNWARRIOR*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

*Right, Chartham Park is booked!!* 

Thursday 16th September, Coffee & Bacon rolls will be ready from 10.00am and the tee is booked from 11.00.
Have reserved 4 tee times, so can accommodate up to 16 golfers if any more wish to come down and play.

Cost????

*Â£25.00 EACH.*


----------



## Bratty (Aug 27, 2010)

You da man, Rob.

Without doubt, you da man!


----------



## medwayjon (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely Rob, cheers for sorting this mate!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely Rob, cheers for sorting this mate!!!
		
Click to expand...

No problems.
Looking forward to it already, I always like playing Chartham Park.
It's a great course for those of you who haven't been yet, usually in good condition and with some lovely holes.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheers Rob. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll start a new thread highlighting the date and time, cost etc. as a lot of people won't know that this thread contains a game!!


----------

